# Tiger Bee Fly, Hickory Tussock  Moth and Dragonfly



## BrentC (Oct 3, 2017)

Haven't had the camera out much last 4 weeks but here are a few shots.

1. Hickory Tussock Moth - supposedly venomous.  The hairs are connected to poison glands and can give the same reaction as stinging nettles. 




Hickory Tussock Moth by Brent Cameron, on Flickr

2. 




Hickory Tussock Moth by Brent Cameron, on Flickr

2. Dragonfly




Dragonly by Brent Cameron, on Flickr

3. Tiger Bee Fly - first time seeing one.   Was sitting on my water tap.




Tiger Bee Fly by Brent Cameron, on Flickr

4.




Tiger Bee Fly by Brent Cameron, on Flickr


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Oct 3, 2017)

Welcome back. I noticed you had not posted for a bit. I missed your macro shots. Nice way to jump back in.


----------



## BrentC (Oct 3, 2017)

Dean_Gretsch said:


> Welcome back. I noticed you had not posted for a bit. I missed your macro shots. Nice way to jump back in.



Thanks Dean.  Took a break for a while to start automating my home.


----------



## baturn (Oct 4, 2017)

Very nice set!


----------



## BrentC (Oct 4, 2017)

baturn said:


> Very nice set!



Thank you Brian.


----------



## GDHLEWIS (Oct 7, 2017)

The whole set are excellent, but those first two are simply sublime, I'm gonna have to dig out my macro lenses and get practising again

May the journey continue


----------



## smoke665 (Oct 7, 2017)

Nice set overall, but that 1st one is a Winner!


----------



## BrentC (Oct 24, 2017)

GDHLEWIS said:


> The whole set are excellent, but those first two are simply sublime, I'm gonna have to dig out my macro lenses and get practising again
> 
> May the journey continue





smoke665 said:


> Nice set overall, but that 1st one is a Winner!



Thank you guys.  Much appreciated.


----------



## Steven Dillon (Oct 25, 2017)

Brent,
The first image is very nice.  Didn't know that caterpillars could be venomous.


----------

